# Startup visa - Anyone



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi dears,

Yesterday, I had a chat with a friend an he told me about a "Start-up visa", a newly established visa model in Canada.

Of course, google was my first place to look for it, well not too much information are there because it is still a new program.


Have anybody been to this program
What are the visa holder obligations
How can one convince the investors
What is the processing time (Officially is not published yet)

Best regards,
Mohamad Sibai


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Few other questions, please:


Am I eligible to apply if I am not the business owner (but I still have a business Idea)?
Can I apply if I am in a temporary visa in Canada?
Am I free to choose the location of my startup?
When to contact Venture and when to contact Angel investor?
Will I be getting salary as part of the project costs?
Will I be the owner or a partner in the company?
Is information technology (IT) business part of the program?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

msibai,
You need a brilliant idea, something innovative and new. This is not simply a program to start a business in Canada, for that use PNP business stream. Not many apps have been approved for this, but the immigration ministers wants to see this program work so may be more flexible than the rules strictly are.

Your business plan needs to be impeccable and attractive for people you have never met and who have loads of money to spend, on the best idea.

Before investing the time and resources, I suggest seeking a professional consult with an experienced and credible law firm. Often it's fine to proceed with an app on your own, but an application like this is a big league project where the stakes are very high. It's unlikely you will find the right advice for this on a public forum where most people speak from their own experience. Last I checked, not a single start up visa had been issued.


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks thinkering for your reply,

This is really disappointing ..

"Brilliant" is a very elastic and subjective word, also having no visa issued yet since April while CIC claims its a fast track processed visa is another negative point.

Unfortunately, I was working on a project idea, preparing required docs like plan, this is all going to be waste 

BR,
Mohamad Sibai


----------

